# Can i Do This



## white rabbitt (Oct 12, 2012)

here is my question i have enough points for a round trip one zone

chicago--austin coach now afrer i book my round trip i plan on '

upgrading my ticket by buying a roomette round trip that way'

my only cost is the roomette and i have a 200 dollar credit from amtrak

so i can use it for one of my roomette's and my only cost is the 194

for the 2nd roomette is this possible


----------



## AlanB (Oct 12, 2012)

Sadly, No.

You cannot upgrade an AGR ticket until you are onboard the train, buying the room before is not possible. And as recently announced, onboard upgrades will no longer be at the low bucket price, but at current bucket prices.

And the onboard upgrade is killed by that voucher. The conductor cannot take the voucher from you as payment for the room. He can only take cash or credit card.


----------



## white rabbitt (Oct 12, 2012)

AlanB said:


> Sadly, No.
> 
> You cannot upgrade an AGR ticket until you are onboard the train, buying the room before is not possible. And as recently announced, onboard upgrades will no longer be at the low bucket price, but at current bucket prices.
> 
> And the onboard upgrade is killed by that voucher. The conductor cannot take the voucher from you as payment for the room. He can only take cash or credit card.


alan can i do this'

use my points for a one zone trip chicago-austin roomette

then call customber relations and use my 200 credit

for a one way roomette austin chicago i only have to pay $101 for the differance


----------



## AlanB (Oct 12, 2012)

wabbitt said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly, No.
> ...


If you have 15,000 points, then yes that would work.


----------



## Shortline (Oct 12, 2012)

As Alan said, that would work Wabbit, but depending on how close you are to leaving, it may still be a bit of a hassle-Unless it's changed very recently, the e-vouchers still have to be presented to the agent at time of booking, meaning, you would have to go to a manned station to book that portion of your trip, OR, if you have time to mail it in, book it on the phone when you're booking your AGR trip, and work out arrangements to mail it in with payment. (I would send it certified mail) Just a thought.


----------



## white rabbitt (Jan 9, 2013)

Shortline said:


> As Alan said, that would work Wabbit, but depending on how close you are to leaving, it may still be a bit of a hassle-Unless it's changed very recently, the e-vouchers still have to be presented to the agent at time of booking, meaning, you would have to go to a manned station to book that portion of your trip, OR, if you have time to mail it in, book it on the phone when you're booking your AGR trip, and work out arrangements to mail it in with payment. (I would send it certified mail) Just a thought.


 it is not a e voucher it is a credit of 200 bucks obs


----------



## amamba (Jan 9, 2013)

You can't combine an AGR coach award with a paid upgrade to a roomette.


----------



## white rabbitt (Jan 14, 2013)

amamba said:


> You can't combine an AGR coach award with a paid upgrade to a roomette.


Amamba there is no AGR coach award


----------



## Ryan (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes there is.


----------



## white rabbitt (Jan 14, 2013)

ryan i am useing my AGR points for a roomette ow chicago austin not a coach ticket


----------



## Ryan (Jan 14, 2013)

If you're using points for a roomette, what do you need to use the credit for?


----------



## white rabbitt (Jan 14, 2013)

for my roomette from austin to chicago


----------



## Ryan (Jan 14, 2013)

OK, got it. Had trouble decipering what you were talking about.

AGR awards are one way so yes, like Alan said you can use the points one way and pay for the other way with whatever combination of cash/credit/voucher you have.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 14, 2013)

Just to be clear, Amtrak no longer allows customers to pay the upgrade dollar differential on board to go from a coach points ticket to a sleeper. Either you must use all money, or all points.

https://amtrakguestr...s.com/info/news



> Upgrades to redemption reservations may not be purchased onboard the train from the conductor. To modify the class of service of your redemption reservation, you must have enough points to redeem for the new, upgraded reservation and contact Amtrak Guest Rewards for availability. Points may not be combined with other forms of payment for an upgrade in service.


----------



## white rabbitt (Feb 3, 2013)

lol


----------



## white rabbitt (Feb 3, 2013)

AGR is great $157 rt royal oak-austin thank u agr

for my 2 roomette's


----------



## PRR 60 (Feb 3, 2013)

Google Translate has been of no help.


----------



## white rabbitt (Feb 3, 2013)

PRR 60 said:


> Google Translate has been of no help.


ok i used my 15,000 points and AGR gave me

a business class and roomette from royal oak michigan to austin texas

the amtrak office gave me a one way austin tx-royal oak roomette and business class ticket

for 357 one way -- the 200 credit amtrak gave me my cost was 157


----------

